# malapit & malayo



## Qcumber

Magandáng hápon sa inyóng lahát.
Is the proper-Vs-figurative contrast indicated below still used in colloquial Tagalog? 

MALAPIT = near
1) proper: *Malápit* sa simbáhan ang tindáhan ni Pasíng.
= Pasing's shop is near the church.

2) figurative: Nagíng *malapít *násilá sa ákin pagkamatáy ng amá nilá.
= They've grown closer to me since their father's death.

MALAYO = far
3) proper: *Maláyò* sa báhay námin ang tindáhan ni Pasíng. Sásakyán mó láng ang jeepney.
= Pasing's shop is far from our home. Just ride the jeepney.

4) figurative: *Malayô* ná sa iyó ang nóbyo mó dáhil natuklásan niyáng hindî mayáman ang pamílya mó.
= Your fiancé is now distant with you because he has discovered your family isn't rich.


----------



## youtin

Yes, your usage of MALAPIT is correct.

However I'm not so sure with the figurative malayo. People would usually just say "hindi na *malapít*". However, in regions where true-blue Tagalog is spoken (like in Batangas, Laguna, etc..) people retain older vocabulary so it's possible *Malayô is *used there. I don't hear it much in Manila, though.

By the way, it should be : Sasakyan mo lang ang jeep.


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> Yes, your usage of MALAPIT is correct.
> 
> However I'm not so sure with the figurative malayo. People would usually just say "hindi na *malapít*". However, in regions where true-blue Tagalog is spoken (like in Batangas, Laguna, etc..) people retain older vocabulary so it's possible *Malayô is *used there. I don't hear it much in Manila, though.
> By the way, it should be : Sasakyan mo lang ang jeep.


I'm pleased to learn that the contrast is still somehow alive, even though to a limited extent. 
Thanks a lot. I am also very grateful for the correction, and shall modify my sentence accordingly.


----------



## moonshine

Usage is correct for both malapit and malayo


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> Usage is correct for both malapit and malayo


OK. Maráming salámat.


----------

